# Friday Watch....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well its 32 deg here and the sun is shining... Oh you dont want to hear about the weather? Ok im wearing this... Rolex SeaDweller 1665

This still makes me smile every time I look at it... all Rolex should be like this really...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Today IÂ´ll wear my latest catch, a IWC SS3536.... :tongue2:










*Have a great weekend!*


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

one minute ahead of me Jon!......LOL!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well its 32 deg here and the sun is shining... Oh you dont want to hear about the weather? Ok im wearing this... Rolex SeaDweller 1665
> 
> This still makes me smile every time I look at it... all Rolex should be like this really...


That is one hell of a way to start a thread :drool: :drool: :drool:

How are we supposed to top that :blink:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nuthin! but there is a package at the post office waiting for pickup either an Omegas package or Hercs package find out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry mate! I even waited until the UK was finally into Friday cos they do moan a bit...  

Mutley, er, its not a competition... Its just a watch 

Amusingly I finally found out that my 1665 is not a rail dial the other day, I didnt know if it was or wasnt really, nor cared much, its not worth any less or more either way and they look much the same. I searched high and low to work out what that meant over the years and finally found its simpler than I thought. The C's line up if it is it seems... Rolex, like all good companies, used >1 supplier and back then slight differences happened and were accepted.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My new member of my RLT family...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot this morning:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a rather limited selection these days  so It'll have to be my old favourite:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Cracking pic Si


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's obvious what I am wearing. :lol:










Okie dokie, it's this.










Later,

William


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This one today, Ball Fireman 40mm:










34C today, 43C forecast for tomorrow but you lot over there probably don't want to know that........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

7002 for me today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A little colour for me on this cold and miserable morning.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today. Panerai 111 on a tobacco Toshi ^_^


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

JonW said:


> Well its 32 deg here and the sun is shining... Oh you dont want to hear about the weather? Ok im wearing this... Rolex SeaDweller 1665
> 
> This still makes me smile every time I look at it... all Rolex should be like this really...


Why donÂ´t I live in Austrailia, itÂ´s snowing in Sweden but I want spring  So wearing my most colorfull watch to cheer me up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Kazimon of course:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

My old friend:










HAGWE


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

After the snow it's now raining outside, but at least it's Friday. Going with the Aquatimer...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Alpha today.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE all


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning aleady :yawn:

At least it's Friday


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Chunky Poljot Avia Classic for me - been a while since I last wore it - 'tis very nice indeed :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Tada!!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

unlcky alf said:


> I have a rather limited selection these days  so It'll have to be my old favourite:


Wow - looks like you could dive into that watch! Must be at least 6 feet deep and 30 feet across.

Would have been sporting an Omega Dynamic today but for i) the snow and ii) a dodgy eye infection - can't go and pick it up. At the moment everything looks like the watch in William's first picture - :blink:

But don't worry about me. You guys enjoy yourselves... :sadwalk:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bit of colour in the little snow we have here.

Alasdair


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sinn ARKTIS* as usual for me


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Have defrosted this one and put in on


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Watching the snow fall steadily outside the window and wearing this:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Zinex Trimix GMT for me










have a great day all

Andy


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

heres my stealth max on a chinese maratac alike [maratac dont do 24mm]]

you can only see the scratch very occasionaly from a angle

24mm may be a bit over the top but i like the combo and a great beater i reckon

ime snowed in


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Quick and dirty pic of this

RLT9-GMT


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit late in the day but I've moved to a newly acquired Zenith El Primero - everytime I listen to the 36000 beats I think it must be running fast 8). Amazing what a bit of rubbing alcohol in your tea can do :shock: Love the watch though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Foz, lovin kaneda's bike from Akira, the Trimix aint half bad either!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

break-3 said:


> After the snow it's now raining outside, but at least it's Friday. Going with the Aquatimer...


I want that one :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DMP said:


> 34C today, 43C forecast for tomorrow but you lot over there probably don't want to know that........


  If it was a choice of enduring those temperatures or the snow, I think I`ll go with the snow thanks, Ok I would like it warmer & some sun but still 

Anyway I`m wearing these this morning...

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.*










*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Went to a watch meet last night and saw a friends impressive Lemania collection. Inspired I thought I'd wear this today.



















Have a good weekend folks.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

It has been this for me all this week


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac that Samson looks great!

Gary... ohh lovely 1045... nice one mate


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I guess this comes as no surprise?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Two tone blue to go with the white stuff outside

caravelle electric by bulova


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

First contribution to one of these threads.

Stuck on my MM this morning:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac that Samson looks great!


Thanks, the build quality is IMO really good & they are amazing value for money, check out item 220355729150


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh... looks and want, different things as you know mate  

Samson is an ok seller and these do have the look of a more expensive watch, its nice to see these movts being used in something other than fake speedys


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Ahh... looks and want, different things as you know mate
> 
> Samson is an ok seller and these do have the look of a more expensive watch, its nice to see these movts being used in something other than fake speedys


I do know what you mean & I`m not keen on the fake chrono look complete with pushers, but this I do like


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This very very dated Eltic.

Bertrand


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Kronos diver, snow resistant to 3 inches










HAGW

Andrew


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Might as well shove my Samson on as well then  :


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been wearing this one all week!!! :tongue2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

Breitling today 










JLC tonight


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Black Friday for me :tongue2: i think i will be wearing this most of the weekend.










Have great weekend


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

With this today being a Sinner :vampire:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Would have been wearing one of these 2 new arrivals, but they need a service as they don't work




























So, wearing this again










Mark


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

It has to be my new "Grail"


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Yesterday's purchase wearing nicely, 24 hours in and I'm still impressed.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

A little colour today


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Classic SMP style for me today...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Aquastar Benthos I


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

Seamaster on rubber


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

43 today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this while at work today.










been through most of my watches this week except the tag so probable change to that for the remainder of the weekend.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT 4 & Toshi*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LV today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work, now swaped over to the 15.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> This very very dated Eltic.
> 
> Bertrand


 beautiful deco numbers Bertrand.

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

rousey said:


> Black Friday for me :tongue2: i think i will be wearing this most of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice, is that a Hi-Dive?

Andy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SD on towelling again


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

rousey said:


>


Cracking watch, but you'll be need a picture sans smudge at 8


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After a wasted day in the office have finally got home.. anyway now with the 6309 on a Toshi


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

RLT-69 this evening










Paul


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yet another fantastic spread of watches for the Friday Show!! Looking forward to the next display!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Changed over to this for the afternoon:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Changed to this now (see SD on Toshi thread)


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

A lot of RLT's today. Well out of my RLT's i went with the 17 today


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Late in the day, but been wearing this again, to see if I could bond with it...










I couldn't, so it will have to go.



Just put this on to cheer myself up.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Andy Tims said:


> Changed to this now (see SD on Toshi thread)


Interesting choice for a Toshi Andy, it looks good IMO :yes:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still wearing my Aerospace, it's only been just over 2 weeks


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This. Nice and plain, doesn't even have a crown (small recessed push button to adjust).


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> heres my stealth max on a chinese maratac alike [maratac dont do 24mm]]
> 
> you can only see the scratch very occasionaly from a angle
> 
> ...


wow!....great watch ditchdiger!... :tongue2: ...that is a watch I would like!

could you please help me to source one?!...pm please!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At work, wearing these...

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres (circa 2005)*










*Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal.8205 21 Jewels*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing my IWC St Exupery



















But changed into this tool watch I haven't worn for a while, am LM-2


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Andy,

This watch remind me this kind of products.

Bertrand






























foztex said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > This very very dated Eltic.
> ...


----------

